# صدر العدد الرابع لمجلة عالم الجودة يناير 2012



## magdy100 (5 يناير 2012)

كلمة العدد الرابع
مرحبا بكل عشاق عالم الجودة مع العدد الرابع من مجلتكم العربية والصادرة بأيدى عربية خالصة والمنظومة بأفكار وإبداعات شباب وأساتذة ودكاترة ومبدعين وباحثين عرب كتبوا بأيديهم وساقوا بأفكارهم مقالات وأخبار وأبحاث وترجمات عربية ليقدمونها هدية لأبناء أوطانهم المتعطشة لكل ما يروى ظمئهم العلمى ليرتشفون من بحر مقالات وأخبار معشوقتهم عالم الجودة فى ثوبها الجديد وفى عددها الرابع لتثبت للجميع بأن الشباب العربى قادر على أن يقدم لأوطانه عمل حر ومجانى لا يبغون من ورائه سوى رضا من خلقهم ثم محبة أوطانهم وبعدها كل من يشاركونهم الهم والأمل والأخلاص فى العمل لننهض بأوطننا ونقودها بفكر جديد ومتجدد عموده الرئيسي الجودة ونظم الإدارة الحديثة.
نرحب بكل من يضغط كلكا ليصل بعد ضغطته الى غايته فى عالم الجودة ليظهر له مبتغاه من علوم ومعرفة ونظم ومعلومات حرصنا كل الحرص أن تكون فى مجملها جديدة وتضيف الى كل طبقات الواصلين الى عالم الجودة معرفة جديدة مع إختلاف كم هذه المعرفة وتباينها لكل أخذ منها على حسب ما لديه ........ حرصنا أن نقدم معارف لمن لا يعرف وأن نضيف الكثير لمن لديه معرفة يسيرة وأن نهدى القليل لمن لديه الكثير وأن نعطى لمن هم شيوخ فى المهنة من دكاترتها وأساتذتها خبرات من يماثلونهم فى الدرجة من خلال أبحاث علمية تثرى وتضيف لكل من يقرئها
تطورنا لنلحق بتطلعاتكم وما زلنا نحلم بيوم نتجاوزها فصدر العدد الرابع من عالم الجودة أكثر حرفية فى تصميمه وأكثر عمقا فى موضوعاته وحاولنا أن نضع لمسة جديدة بتطوير ثالث لموقع مجلتكم عالم الجودة وكلنا أمل ورجاء أن تكونوا راضون عنا
مرحبا بكم في العدد الرابع من مجلتكم عالم الجودة

تطالعون فى هذا العدد
افتتاحية العدد هرم القوة الرباعي وحتمية المعايير
رسالة اليوم العالمي
أخبار عالم المواصفات
خارطة الطريق إلى المسئولية الاجتماعية للمؤسسات
توكيد وضمان الجودة في معامل التحليل الكيمائية
اتخاذ القرار وفق الحقائق والمعلومات
إدارة الأزمات والربيع العربي (الجزء الأول)
تأهيل المنظمات غير الربحية في تطبيق الجودة الشاملة
لخطوات العشرة لتطبيق الشيفرة الشريطية على منتجات الشركات والمعامل
اعرف مصطلح في الجودة
أخبار السلامة والصحة المهنية من المجلات والدوريات العالمية
نظـام إدارة البيئة
كيفية تطبيق نظام الGMPفيالشركات الدوائية في سوريا
علماء الجودة كارو ايشيكاوا
أخبار مجلة عالم الجودة
التكيف مع الأوقات العصيبة
تأصيل مباديء الكايزن ومقارنتها بالمباديء الاسلامية
الرقابة المالية في القطاع الحكومي
إستراحة عالم الجودة
تعرض الإنسان للمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية المنبعثة من خطوط النقل ذات الجهد العالي
مقاومة التغيير
الخاتمة جودة الحياة


ملحق العدد الرابع

لتحميل العدد الرابع أضغط هنا


----------

